

Brain Gymnastics: Programming Language Keyword Abuse - nixy

To get to know a language a little better, this is a fun way to spend an hour.<p>Simply try and use all the keywords of a language of choice. Then try to reduce the code to contain each keyword as few times as possible. Also, try to remove as much as possible that isn't a keyword.<p>The code should run, and all paths should be executed.<p>This is my Javascript snippet containing all keywords only once (except "this" which occurs twice). Only one non-keyword is used -- the variable "e".<p>Have fun!<p><pre><code>    try {
        do { var e; continue } while (void delete typeof null in undefined)
    } catch(e) {
        with(e)
            if ((function(){
                for (;;) break;
                switch (true instanceof this){
                    case false:
                    default: throw new this
                }
                return
            })());
            else;
    } finally {}</code></pre>
======
DrJokepu
Branf*ck:

    
    
      <>[]+-.,
    

What did I win?

~~~
nixy
I'll go for Whitespace then.

------
shaunxcode
In scheme does this mean all standardly available functions or just the truly
fundamental special forms?

